# I wanted to date, I still do, but nobody is interested in me or things I like.



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

I'll date you.
Classical piano and swimming, tomorrow at 7.

Done!


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

impulsenine said:


> I'll date you.
> Classical piano and swimming, tomorrow at 7.
> 
> Done!


A surefire way to get chills, arm cramps and leg cramps. Can't tell if you're being sarcastic.

If you aren't, I hope you have alcoholic drinks and hot soup.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Fennel said:


> A surefire way to get chills, arm cramps and leg cramps. Can't tell if you're being sarcastic.
> 
> If you aren't, I hope you have alcoholic drinks and hot soup.


Do you find excuses to practice the activities you enjoy?
So it is confirmed that the problem is not that no one else is interested, but that you are not and you blame others.


----------



## Maxxx17 (Jul 15, 2021)

Don't be sad. I was in a similar situation. It seemed like everyone was against me. No one liked me. I lacked communication. I started looking for that companionship on the Internet. I stumbled upon a dating site https://well.dating . Where I started getting messages from girls. Look for yourself. I am sure that there will be people with the same interests as you. In the world so many people like us. And we are not even aware of it. Also on the dating site you can find different types of girls. For all tastes. I got so attached there that I'm in a relationship now. And I don't regret it.🥰


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

You need to have broader interests so you can find more people.


----------

